# المنتدى منتدى الهارد وير والصيانة HardWare اقسام الهارد ويير والصيانة لهذه الانواعHardWare/Rapair قسم صيانة الأنواع الأخرى ( Other Phones Hardware Repair Area) مساعدة :  هاتف Evertek glow d50  ne démarre pas

## fadhel1802

السّلام عليكم إخوتي. هاتفي من نوع Evertek Glow D50  لا يشتغل وأحيانا يتوقّف عند شاشة الترحيب. وأحيانا لا تظهر سوى إيقونة الأندرويد. حاولت تمرير فلاشة باستعمال Flash tooul.  فلم يتعرّف البرنامج على الهاتف.
أرجو منكم المساعدة ولكم جزيل الشّكر.*​*

----------


## goodnname

السلام علغŒکم
شکرا
thanks for site

----------

